# look at my driver's rating



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

I have taken Uber as a passenger for the first time in about a year. I have often had concern if my score was somewhat on the low side. But after seeing the score of my driver, I feel pretty good about myself


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

You should take the pic down and cross off his personal info.
Not cool especially when you’re talking bad about him.


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

whoops! 

I can't remove it!


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

What was his score?


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

Over/Uber said:


> What was his score?


4.51. I always heard you get deactivated if it becomes lower than 4.7. I guess this disproves that. He also had 2500 trips so he was not new either.

He would not drive any faster than 45 miles per hour on a 65 miles per hour Highway although I was in a hurry. Also, he was driving South instead of North to go to Bloomington even though his navigation was telling him to go north and I was telling him to go north also. I asked if he was new driving in the Twin Cities, and he said he has been driving here all year. I have no idea how he could be getting his directions wrong still!


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

Saduber meets baduber. I hope you tipped and 5 star him.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

unPat said:


> Saduber meets baduber.


Hahahahaha 
Great comment!


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

SadUber

He was the cousin of the smelly bearded guys you tried to cancel on.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

SadUber said:


> 4.51. I always heard you get deactivated if it becomes lower than 4.7. I guess this disproves that. He also had 2500 trips so he was not new either.
> 
> He would not drive any faster than 45 miles per hour on a 65 miles per hour Highway although I was in a hurry. Also, he was driving South instead of North to go to Bloomington even though his navigation was telling him to go north and I was telling him to go north also. I asked if he was new driving in the Twin Cities, and he said he has been driving here all year. I have no idea how he could be getting his directions wrong still!


He was probably trying to long haul the trip and didn't realize he had a fellow driver in his car who actually knew the city.


----------



## Uber_Jay2 (Dec 17, 2017)

SadUber said:


> 4.51. I always heard you get deactivated if it becomes lower than 4.7. I guess this disproves that. He also had 2500 trips so he was not new either.
> 
> He would not drive any faster than 45 miles per hour on a 65 miles per hour Highway although I was in a hurry. Also, he was driving South instead of North to go to Bloomington even though his navigation was telling him to go north and I was telling him to go north also. I asked if he was new driving in the Twin Cities, and he said he has been driving here all year. I have no idea how he could be getting his directions wrong still!


I do know each city has a different rating system where they will deactivate you. And also some cities they need the drivers so they will over look. Rate accordingly.


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

unfortunately UP removed his picture. that was the best part! like really big crooked teeth!


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

SadUber said:


> 4.51. I always heard you get deactivated if it becomes lower than 4.7. I guess this disproves that. He also had 2500 trips so he was not new either.
> 
> He would not drive any faster than 45 miles per hour on a 65 miles per hour Highway although I was in a hurry. Also, he was driving South instead of North to go to Bloomington even though his navigation was telling him to go north and I was telling him to go north also. I asked if he was new driving in the Twin Cities, and he said he has been driving here all year. I have no idea how he could be getting his directions wrong still!


Usually.....below a 4.6 is the path to deactivation. In a high performance city such as Seattle...below 4.85 will get you in trouble. Apple Valley and most of Minnesota fall in the lowest performer category.....there is no bottom limit.


----------

